# Bikes to ml



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 23, 2013)

Heading to ml wed. morning with a complete monark super cruiser,evans/colson commamder,nice rollfast with springer project bike and a shelbyflyer project bike.Will have then in back of my truck in parking lot if I cant get a spot all day Thursday or until sold. SORRY I HAVE THIS IN THE WRONG POST.


----------

